# Riddle:  What Is It ?



## Jonmo1 (Apr 6, 2007)

There is a word in the English language that fit's all 5 of the following sentences.  It is a commonly used word, not some strange never used word that no one could possibly guess.

Rich People Need It...
Homeless People Have It...
It Is Better Than Heaven...
It is Worse Than Hell...
If You Eat It, You Will Die...


What Is *IT* ?


----------



## Oaktree (Apr 6, 2007)

Nothing.


----------



## Jonmo1 (Apr 6, 2007)

well, that was too quick.


----------



## erik.van.geit (Apr 6, 2007)

my 9yo son came with that one last week


----------



## Oorang (Apr 9, 2007)

I have 2 hookers.
2 lookers.
4 on the floor.
4 more.
What am I?


----------



## Wayne Duncan (Apr 9, 2007)

*Riddle*

A cow


----------



## Oorang (Apr 9, 2007)

That was pretty quick too.


----------



## Lewiy (Apr 9, 2007)

> I have 2 hookers.
> 2 lookers.
> 4 on the floor.
> 4 more.
> What am I?



A pimp in Amsterdam :wink:


----------



## steve case (Apr 9, 2007)

QUIZ:

1. Name the one sport in which neither the spectators nor the participants know the score or the leader until the contest ends.

2. What famous North American landmark is constantly moving backward?

3. Of all vegetables, only two can live to produce on their own for several growing seasons. All other vegetables must be replanted every year. What are the only two perennial vegetables?

4. What fruit has its seeds on the outside?

5. In many liquor stores, you can buy pear brandy, with a real pear inside the bottle. The pear is whole and ripe, and the bottle is genuine; it hasn't been cut in any way. How did the pear get inside the bottle?

6. Only three words in standard English beg in with the letters " dw" and they are all common words. Name two of them.

7. There are 14 punctuation marks in English grammar. Can you name at least half of them?

8. Name the only vegetable or fruit that is never sold frozen, canned, processed, cooked, or in any other form except fresh.

9. Name 6 or more things that you can wear on your feet beginning with the letter "S."


----------



## Lewiy (Apr 10, 2007)

1. Boxing
2. Niagra Falls
3. Asparagus & Rhubarb
4. Strawberries
5. The bottle is attached to the tree over a pear bud and the pear grows inside
6. Dwindle, Dwarf, Dwell
7. Comma, Full Stop, Colon, Semi-Colon, Brackets, Exclamation Mark, Question Mark
8. Lettuce
9. Shoes, Socks, Slippers, Skis, Sneakers, Stockings


----------



## Lewiy (Apr 10, 2007)

What is the next row in the following sequence?

1
11
21
1211
111221
312211
13112221


----------



## gingerafro (Apr 10, 2007)

111311122211

just a guess


----------



## erik.van.geit (Apr 10, 2007)

1
this is "one one" so
11
these are "two ones" so
21
this is "one two and one one" so
1211
...
13112221
this is "..." so
11 13 21 32 11


----------



## Lewiy (Apr 10, 2007)

Spot on Erik!


----------

